# Has anyone tryed Olay White radiance range



## Mouna (Apr 13, 2007)

Heey how are u all has anyone tryed the olay white radiance range im so intrested in it does it clog pores i wanna know everything if u know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank u soooo much


----------



## ivette (Apr 13, 2007)

i've tried some of olays products


----------



## Kathy (Apr 13, 2007)

I haven't, sorry. Have you tried checking the product reviews section?


----------



## LVA (Apr 13, 2007)

I've never even heard of the White Radiance range .. sorri


----------



## chic_chica (Apr 14, 2007)

Same here


----------

